# DIY fitting of Y pipe



## Smokey Campbell (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if I fitted a new Y pipe myself if I would invalidate my warranty? I've asked my nearest HPC (Nobles in Edinburgh) and they're happy to fit it but want £995 and say it won't affect the warranty.

I thought about buying it from Litchfields for £375 and fitting it myself but thought Nobles would probably say because I wasn't an HPC trained technicain then I would lose the warranty?

I'm up in the North East of Scotland so Nobles are the only real option.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

If you fit it yourself and ever need to claim on warranty etc, you could always just fit the origional back on beforehand


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Absolutely.

£995 for a y-pipe is as close to being gently bent over a table and heavily interfered with as you can get.......


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Talking about 6 bolts. 15 min job


But i do like the Nobles guys. Im sure they meant that price incs a Y-Pipe ! Speak to them again.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Check exactly which Y pipe they are talking about too. I suspect they are different.


----------



## Smokey Campbell (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

It's the Milltek Y-Pipe as they said that's the one that's been made for noise and not extra power so wouldn't invalidate the warranty. 

£995 is for the pipe and fitting, and, as nice as they've been, I'd definitely feel like I'd been royaly shafted paying that.

There's no mention on the Milltek site about a GTR exhaust, would Lithfields be the cheapest place to buy the pipe?

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Smokey Campbell said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> It's the Milltek Y-Pipe as they said that's the one that's been made for noise and not extra power so wouldn't invalidate the warranty.
> 
> ...



Holy shit!!.........that is a complete con mate, Middlehurst did it for around £399 for my Miltek.


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

Smokey Campbell said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> There's no mention on the Milltek site about a GTR exhaust, would Lithfields be the cheapest place to buy the pipe?
> 
> ...


I called Milltek and the guy that answered said that Litchfield currently had sole distribution rights on Y-pipe. I'm considering making the drive to Litchfields as my HPC wants to charge £120 to fit. If your being quoted £995 I would take the hit on fuel and drive to Litchfields


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Litchfiels are very good but you would be driving past Middlehurst to get to them?

Jackson Street
St Helens
Merseyside
WA9 1AW

tell Nobles that you are thinking of going to Middlehurst and taking the servicing there as well....

I'm sure they will give you a better quote


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Hazardous said:


> Check exactly which Y pipe they are talking about too. I suspect they are different.


I got the Y pipe from nobles before taking delivery of the car
The spec sheet i saw before getting it said it was a GTC titan Y pipe
will need to get the car on a ramp to find out if it is


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Middlehurst fitted my Milltek Pipe at PDi and charged £470 incl vat fitted


----------



## Smokey Campbell (Jun 23, 2009)

I did think about saying to Nobles that if they couldn't match Middlehursts then I'd get the car trailered down to them for it's 6k service and have the y pipe fitted there. 

Could I do this though as I've signed up for the service plan at Nobles? I know I can have it serviced at any of HPC's but am unsure now I have signed up for the plan.

As for the GTC Titan Y pipe it's £900 on their website so maybe that's why I was quoted £995 inc fitting and the technician was mixed up, he definitely said it was the Milltek one though.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

gtc i was told through nobles 995. ithink its to dear comapred to the miltek . wonder if they caqn do that 1 aswell .keep us up to date what u do,


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

whats the policy for posting other gtr forums on here? they have 10 to 20 guides. the guy that owns the forum is also a sponsor here. he has pics and everything. PM me if you want the link until then i will just wait for reply on a reply about the policy


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bl**dy HPC's 

Litchfield everytime !!


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Smokey Campbell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if I fitted a new Y pipe myself if I would invalidate my warranty? I've asked my nearest HPC (Nobles in Edinburgh) and they're happy to fit it but want £995 and say it won't affect the warranty.
> 
> ...


I got mine from Middlehurst and fitted it myself in 15 minuites!!
No problem at all, mine went in for a Track day inspection yesterday and it had a warranty job done at the same time with no problems!!
Middlehurst Rock !!!!opcorn:
Don't listen to all the bad talk, just be sensible and don't take the pea!!!


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Smokey Campbell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if I fitted a new Y pipe myself if I would invalidate my warranty? I've asked my nearest HPC (Nobles in Edinburgh) and they're happy to fit it but want £995 and say it won't affect the warranty.
> 
> ...


If I was you I'd buy the Miltek Y pipe for £400 and fit that myself. Every 6 months when its time for its service or you need to take it to your car for a warranty job, 30 mins will get the original cat/y pipe back on. When you get it back fit the Y pipe. Therefore NO warranty issues or worries if you had to make a claim.

£995 for that GTC Y pipe supplied and fitted from Nobles is extortionate!! Twice the price!!! I'll pass on that one.

As for me, well, I'm gonna be a good boy and leave mine standard........... ahem......

Trav

P.S Was looking for a GTR meet up in Scotland via forum but didn't see any threads. Anyone got anything planed??


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think David told me it was £599 for the Y-pipe when i was over there a week past Saturday. ???


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

It's a GTC Titanium Y pipe hence the diffrence in price. Pipe is £900 plus from GTC and the fitting by Nobles takes it to £990. You takes your choice but as I wanted the Titanium and as it would have been £900 just to buy it i thought that getting it fitted for what they charge was OK. I even ordered the complete Cat back system as i wanted the shed some extra pounds but would have been better going on a diet. We should take care always to compare apples with apples and if what you wanted was a chrome pipe then dont get the GTC Titan go for the Milltech but if you want every thing to be a light as possible get ALL titanium...again you pays your money and takes your choice but certainly that was the first question i aksed when i was discussing Y pipe with Sany at Nobles and was never mislead in any way as to what i was getting for my money.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm amazed by the differing attitude for HPC's with regard to add ons! My HPC wont put anything on other than the Nissan approved options. The mention of a y pipe and beads of sweat appear! It really seems to me that we have HPC's that are also enthusiasts and HPC's that are car dealers. Shame.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

To be honest an HPC's attitude to mods is all academic until someone has an engine or gearbox failure which "could" be attributed to the modification.

Then we will find out not the dealer's but Nissans view as to whether the cars is covered under warranty????

Rich


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> It's a GTC Titanium Y pipe hence the diffrence in price. Pipe is £900 plus from GTC and the fitting by Nobles takes it to £990. You takes your choice but as I wanted the Titanium and as it would have been £900 just to buy it i thought that getting it fitted for what they charge was OK. I even ordered the complete Cat back system as i wanted the shed some extra pounds but would have been better going on a diet. We should take care always to compare apples with apples and if what you wanted was a chrome pipe then dont get the GTC Titan go for the Milltech but if you want every thing to be a light as possible get ALL titanium...again you pays your money and takes your choice but certainly that was the first question i aksed when i was discussing Y pipe with Sany at Nobles and was never mislead in any way as to what i was getting for my money.


Unless it was a mistake.
I have GTC Y Pipe £599 written on a piece of paper in front of me that David gave me.

But i like you will be getting the GTC Titan fitted by Nobles. Most likely at Optimisation.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Cat back and Y pipe are separate. Are u sure the Y pipe you are getting is the Titanium one or is it a Stailess steel from GTC as they also do a stainless Y pipe. U got your motor yet..I get the beast on the 28th and hope to get the 1200 mls out of the way in a week as i have time off. Titan system, Y pipe, AP all done at Opto time :smokin:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Cat back and Y pipe are separate. Are u sure the Y pipe you are getting is the Titanium one or is it a Stailess steel from GTC as they also do a stainless Y pipe. U got your motor yet..I get the beast on the 28th and hope to get the 1200 mls out of the way in a week as i have time off. Titan system, Y pipe, AP all done at Opto time :smokin:


I have a Sat Nav car coming. So September for me. 

I didn't realise there were 2 different versions on offer, so as you say need to be sure what we're talking about. So thank you for the heads up.

Cool on the Titan/Y pipe  and even cooler on the AP. Could you PM me what you are paying for those (if you don't want to post here). Ta


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

John

Are your HPC supplying the AP device?? If so, what mention has there been of the "W" word?

D


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ipod will be provided in a box.........It will not beplugged in by HPC. have not even thought about "W" I bought the beast to tune and get the most out of it.....:chuckle:


----------

